# feedback on the snowsport personal utility plow.



## kanderson (Jan 14, 2005)

anyone have information on this plow offerred by snowsport. looking for someone who has one and can offer good or bad comments.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

The only thing I know is I sent for the video over a month ago and have not yet received it. My personal opinion is that a homeowner would be better off with a snowbear than they would with a snowsport. Since you cannot back-drag with the snowsport I just don't see it being very useful for residential use. I also don't have much faith in a company that does not reply to inquiries from there web site.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

*I agree*

Crumm, I agree. I have a snowbear and it is alot easier to use than a snowsport. My buddy had a snowsport and got tired of getting out and lifting the plow up all of the time. Plus his didn't angle! Snowbear does all of this and is cheaper!


----------

